

The worst thing about working at the best technology companies in the world - raghuHack
http://blog.hackerearth.com/2014/04/worst-thing-working-worlds-best-companies.html

======
asharpe
What's remarkable is that: 1\. Someone still thinks this is news 2\. People,
per above, still think working at these companies is anything other than the
well known reality

That's not a slight on the companies mentioned. In all cases they have not
reached their success and market leading position (dominance) by mediocrity or
not pushing the envelope in everything they do. That creates a high intensity,
high stress, high friction environment. That suits a certain type of employee
and is not for everyone. However, I am sure there are many more employees that
do not have time to rant and are busy changing the world.

